# Force Fetch



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a GSP and working with her on FF. She grabs the ball out of my hand with no problem. She even will sit in a spot and then walk to me and take it out of my hand. The problem is if I take my hand of the ball she can't understand the fetch command without my hand on the ball. Is there any tricks that I may try or something different. The book that I've been using is the NAVHDA Green book.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Get the fowl dogs vid.. Sound like your missing some steps in your training...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Where would u recommend that I get this video? Also about how much will this cost me.


----------



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

gundogsupply.com is where I got mine. 20 bucks I think.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A great video for all training including a huge part on force fetching is "Duck Dog Basics" from Chris Akin. It's an awesome video. As for your question, it sounds like the process may have been rushed a little. make sure to take the training slow and never stop applying presure when the dog is not holding. Try the video or the book mentioned as they are both great and good luck to you!!


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I think they have it at gander mt. in fargo for about $30. It does sound like your training was alittle rushed..


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I see well I'll start over after getting this DVD that you guys say helps a lot. Also she is a German Shorthaired Pointer. Retrieving isn't her strong area so could it have to do with that?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I didn't go buy any more videos or books, but today Balu (my pup) all of a sudden just went and fetched the ball and wanted more. I don't know what I did but apparently it worked. Now I have to get used to throwing a ball until I get bored now. Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------

